# Tandem Race Mountain Bike Wanted! Frequent Ultra racer...



## Mark Q (Jan 13, 2020)

I'm in need of an upgrade for my tandem mountain racing habit. My V-Brake fully rigid Cannondale won't cut it anymore on my 52 year old body. 

Looking for a newer, good condition 29er Fandango or Ventana, hardtail or full suspension, disc brakes, that can consistently race with 5'6"-5'10" riders in both captain and stoker positions. 

Used to racing everything from LumberJack 100 to Leadville 100, gravel grinders to Moab trails. Need a machine that's right for the future. 

I live in Boulder, CO. Looking forward to seeing what comes up. 
Thank you!


----------



## Brewskis (Feb 17, 2012)

Something like this? It's got less than 100 miles on it, never crashed, and will be for sale soon. However, it is in Atlanta, GA.


----------



## Mark Q (Jan 13, 2020)

Yes - exactly like that. Been in conversation with Alex at MTBtandems about a build - is it a 29er? what year? Why so few miles? I'd be riding it a couple times a week . What are you selling it for? Is it a small? 17.5/15.5 or a large?


----------

